# Struggling with passport appointment



## Ernesto 717

Please can I get any Italian here to help me on how to get passport renewal appointment with the Italian Consulate in London? My kids of 12 and 14 years have their passports expired and for almost one year now, I have tried everything I could but still no response.
I have gone to the Consulate, I have tried booking online at 7pm and I have made uncountable automatic recalls but still no luck. I have already registered with the Aire. It is so sad.
Please help guys! Thank you all.


----------



## NickZ

If you've been to the consulate I doubt anybody here can tell you more than you know.

Did you tell them you really needed the passport?

Are they actually open and allowing walk in visits?


----------



## Ernesto 717

That is how sad the situation is. They will not attend to anyone without appointment. Phone calls are not answered and same goes with the online. I tried sending via post and they returned them through the self addressed envelope with the instruction to go for appointment. It is almost 2 years now, back and front. What makes it worst is, they cannot go to Italy for a help because the Aire indicates that they are now residing in abroad which changes the residence status. The Brexit too is on now.


----------



## NickZ

Only thing I can suggest is telling them you have an emergency and must have travel documents.

Other than that I think you should be able to return to Italy on an expired passport and than ask for a renewal here saying your old one has expired. 

It's true you should apply where your AIRE residence is but if you're in Italy with an expired passport they should help you.


----------



## Ernesto 717

NickZ said:


> Only thing I can suggest is telling them you have an emergency and must have travel documents.
> 
> Other than that I think you should be able to return to Italy on an expired passport and than ask for a renewal here saying your old one has expired.
> 
> It's true you should apply where your AIRE residence is but if you're in Italy with an expired passport they should help you.


Thank you very much NickZ. I will try every means.


----------



## Italia-Mx

NickZ said:


> Only thing I can suggest is telling them you have an emergency and must have travel documents.
> 
> Other than that I think you should be able to return to Italy on an expired passport and than ask for a renewal here saying your old one has expired.
> 
> It's true you should apply where your AIRE residence is but if you're in Italy with an expired passport they should help you.


You must be legally registered in the comune where you apply for or renew a passport. The application by appointment only with the questura is online.


----------



## Ernesto 717

Thanks Mx. I am actually talking about the situation at the Italian Consulate in London. Even if you have registered with the Aire. This has been going on for a long time (years) and nobody seems to care.


----------



## Italia-Mx

Is the appointment for you or for your children? It's not a good idea to let a passport expire. It should always be renewed at least six months before the expiration date.


----------



## Ernesto 717

Lol, it was started even far earlier than 6 months.


----------



## Italia-Mx

Ernesto 717 said:


> Lol, it was started even far earlier than 6 months.


It sounds like it started before the COVID slowdown so that would mean you have some other problem with your passport. You probably need to come to Italy and ask at the Questura.


----------



## Ernesto 717

Italia-Mx said:


> It sounds like it started before the COVID slowdown so that would mean you have some other problem with your passport. You probably need to come to Italy and ask at the Questura.


What I am saying here is real. Even if I go to Italy, it is not going to be easy because I have registered with the Aire. That simply means, one lives in abroad not in Italy. I do not have any problem with my passport. It is what it is but my concern is 'Why is the Consulate making things so difficult for its own citizens?


----------



## Italia-Mx

Ernesto 717 said:


> What I am saying here is real. Even if I go to Italy, it is not going to be easy because I have registered with the Aire. That simply means, one lives in abroad not in Italy. I do not have any problem with my passport. It is what it is but my concern is 'Why is the Consulate making things so difficult for its own citizens?


Yes, when you register with AIRE it means you do not live in Italy. Why do your minor children have a problem with the passport if you don't have a problem with yours? Minor children should be on the passport of the parent. I guess I don't understand what you're trying to do and maybe neither does the consulate.


----------



## Ernesto 717

Italia-Mx said:


> Yes, when you register with AIRE it means you do not live in Italy. Why do your minor children have a problem with the passport if you don't have a problem with yours? Minor children should be on the passport of the parent. I guess I don't understand what you're trying to do and maybe neither does the consulate.


Why don't you understand a simple statement like passport renewal problem? It may look or sound strange to you if you do not live in London area but that is what is going on. My kids are 14 & 12 years. They have their own passports separately. Passports below 12 years can be done via postage but applying for Aire inscription before they will give you attention takes one year.


----------



## Indigo_1234

Ciao Ernesto,

The 7 pm booking on the London consulate site is indeed a bit ridiculous, however, I can assure you that this is possible, so long as you can click fast enough at exactly 7 pm. It took me a few attempts on the various days that the slots were made available, but eventually, I got one.

Buona domenica


----------



## Ernesto 717

Indigo_1234 said:


> Ciao Ernesto,
> 
> The 7 pm booking on the London consulate site is indeed a bit ridiculous, however, I can assure you that this is possible, so long as you can click fast enough at exactly 7 pm. It took me a few attempts on the various days that the slots were made available, but eventually, I got one.
> 
> Buona domenica


Grazie Mille Buona! That's really reassuring.
Buona Domenica a tutti 👍


----------



## Tomasssss

I know this question was posted a year ago, but it kind of helped me. Today, 11th ofMarch 2022 at 21:38 London, I finally managed to get an appointment for my passport renewal. I’ve been trying this for weeks. In the notes I out Urgent Passport Renewal, which it is actually true. it can be done, but it takes many tries.


----------

